# Buying Used Motorbike



## Maxwellmax (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey guys!

Looking for any experience people have with buying used motorbikes here. After re-evaluating my budget, I'm just looking for a cheapo motorbike to ride from Mexico City to Guatemala. I've got tons of riding experience in busy third-world countries, so not worried about that. However it's been a while since I've driven long distance, and I'm itching to go for a tiny road trip. I've been living in Guatemala for a while and I notice these Italikas everywhere, and even though you can buy them at Walmart, they seem to be a favored workhorse of the locals.


Few questions I have after doing a fair bit of research;

- Are the 125cc-150cc Italikas robust enough? I've done 2000 km+ trips on various Japanese 150s, and like I said the Italikas are so ubiquitous they can't be that bad, right?
- It seems that if I buy from a local all they need to do is write a little note on the back of the title that says "this now belongs to [xxx] thanks" - is it really that simple?
- Are there random checkpoints/police traps in Mexico? What would I need to do if I don't have a valid license?
- When I cross into Guatemala, what fees/docs will I need?


Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maxwellmax said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Looking for any experience people have with buying used motorbikes here. After re-evaluating my budget, I'm just looking for a cheapo motorbike to ride from Mexico City to Guatemala. I've got tons of riding experience in busy third-world countries, so not worried about that. However it's been a while since I've driven long distance, and I'm itching to go for a tiny road trip. I've been living in Guatemala for a while and I notice these Italikas everywhere, and even though you can buy them at Walmart, they seem to be a favored workhorse of the locals.
> 
> ...


A few suggestions. 

I would consider getting a Honda Cargo. They are 125 cc bikes that are used for everything here. Most of the delivery services use them. They are ubiquitous, you could probably get a good used one cheap. The design on them is vintage about 1970, they look like a small version of an old Honda 305 Superhawk that I had in Berkeley in 1968. They still have drum brakes front and rear. But my guess is that they are Honda-reliable and easy to repair with parts available most everywhere.

You would be wise to transfer the title properly and get it in you own name. I don't think it is that hard to do. In fact when you buy it, make sure the guy selling it is the owner with the title in his name.

Finally, if you don't have a Canadian or Guatemalan driver's license, get a Mexican one before you start the trip. They are not that hard to get. Mexicans get away with all kinds of things but it is smart for foreigners to pay attention to the rules.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you positive on wanting to ride a small bike on Mexican roads and highways?
I've been riding motorcycles for 35 plus years and I think it is very risky to drive anything under 400 cc in our carreteras.
Last time I tried to do so was from san Miguel de Allende to san Juan del rio, on a 180 cc and felt someone was going to run over me at any given time.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I've seen some folks on the carretera do so on 125 - 150 cc motorcycles. 
Don't know how they do it, I did Mexicali to Tecate a handful of times on my 250, and boy was I tired. Between the hills, the pot holes, the general mexican-roadside dangers, I didn't think it was enough bike.

However, as far as used Mexican bikes are concerned. I've heard that Dinamos fare pretty well, as long as they were taken care of. They make some in 400 or 500 cc configurations, if I recall correctly. Italikas… I think they get a bad rap, but I've seen them do some pretty intense things… ie… carrying loads they shouldn't be carrying. Hauling things. Doing general 150 cc, super light weight motorcycle maneuvers…


They can handle the abuse, physically, but I'm not sure how long you'd be able to stay upright. For urban city streets they seem to do just fine, but top off fairly quickly on anything resembling a via-rapida/highway. 

Transferring ownership?
Get a copy of the person's IFE and a "Comprobante de No Robo." The police runs the VIN to make sure there's no red flags on the vehicle.
Then you go to your Mexican DMV, and pay the fees to transfer vehicle to your name.
Be careful, you might be surprised that the previous owner hasn't paid his plates in a while.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

I had a Italika 150 for a while and it was OK for city streets but for a long trip I'd go with a bigger bike.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have seen guys in scooters, riding on highways, the only explanation for me is that they do not have enough money to buy a bigger bike, they do not care about their life, and they are not going to Guatemala on a small motorcycle.

Get a bigger one, there are plenty of those too


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must have a valid motorcycle license.
You must have insurance.
You must have a death wish.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why a death wish?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have a valid motorcycle license.
> You must have insurance.
> You must have a death wish.


You must not be a rider. Riding from Mexico City to Guatemala sounds like fun to me. Doing it on an underpowered motorcycle wouldn't be my first choice, but on any bike it would be fun. If I had less than about 1000 ccs I would take my time and stay away from the carreteras as much as possible.


----------



## Maxwellmax (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha I knew I'd get some of those responses. Thanks TundraGreen - he's right. It's fun. It's far different and much more challenging than riding a big bike on first world highways but that doesn't mean it's not fun.

Good note on the Honda Cargos, as well. I'll take a look at whats available. I was just gonna scour craigslist/mercadolibre/etc - are there any walk-in shops in the city worth checking out?

Budget however has been hit hard recently by some unfortunate events thus the need for a smaller bike. But maneuvering potholes and overloaded semis on highways on a small bike is kinda one of those weird things I like to do.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> You must have a valid motorcycle license.
> You must have insurance.
> You must have a death wish.


Most riders in Mexico…

Don't have motorcycle licenses.

Don't have insurance.

Don't wear protective gear EXCEPT for their helmets.

I've also noticed that police don't really stop riders.
At least that's been my experience. 
Figure their train of thought is something along the lines of…
"If he's riding a ****ty bike, he probably doesn't have enough money worth pulling over for."

We get a lot of slack.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

WintheWin said:


> Most riders in Mexico…
> 
> Don't have motorcycle licenses.
> 
> ...


While that is true, most riders are not really skilled ones, they get hurt a lot, they do not have enough money for insurance, gear or even licenses and do not go all the way to Guatemala
Most of Mexican Truck drivers are not as skilled either...I would not try it in a smaller bike,


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Most scooter and motorcycle riders I see never have the strap on their helmets strapped. If they get hit and fly into the air their helmet will fly off and won´t help them.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes there are lots of retens especially as you get closer to the border but they are mostly checking people going north from Chiapas and do not bother much with light colored people. I got stopped twice going north within a couple of miles from a village in Chiapas this week. I had 3 indigenous with me so it probably was the reason as the police checks for migrants, I rarely get stopped and asked for papers when I am alone in the car.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> Most scooter and motorcycle riders I see never have the strap on their helmets strapped. If they get hit and fly into the air their helmet will fly off and won´t help them.


Of course those helmets won't help, same as those bike riders who wear the helmet half ways into their head...
Lets ask Gary Busey how it goes when you crash without helmet...


----------



## Maxwellmax (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the additional info guys!

One thing that I just thought about with a smaller bike will be the need for more frequent gas stops - but I've never had that be a problem in Asia, where there's gas stations at what seems like every 10 miles. Are mexican highways quite good at that too? (also whats the scoop on these privatized toll roads vs public roads?)


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

Maxwellmax said:


> Thanks for the additional info guys!
> 
> One thing that I just thought about with a smaller bike will be the need for more frequent gas stops - but I've never had that be a problem in Asia, where there's gas stations at what seems like every 10 miles. Are mexican highways quite good at that too? (also whats the scoop on these privatized toll roads vs public roads?)


Toll roads are pretty nice. Comparable to US quality. It's a nag to stop every couple of kilometers to pay ANOTHER toll, which tends to happen.

Public Roads are god awful… BUT… they offer great views. You get to pass through little towns.

As for the gas…

Just put in a bigger gas tank. 

Sometimes you won't find a gas station for quite a bit, and there's no sign that'll say, "STOP HERE FOR GAS THERE IS NO MORE GAS FOR 75 MILES."

Bigger gas tank, problem solved.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

> But maneuvering potholes and overloaded semis on highways on a small bike is kinda one of those weird things I like to do.


I understand the death wish part now


----------

